# Gaeltacht scholarships for Colaiste Cholumba?



## dubinamerica (3 Nov 2009)

Does anyone know if there's any grants/scholarships available for students attending one of these courses? My daughter has been for the past 2 years, but our circumstances have changed dramatically.  She is in secondary school in Mayo and could have obtained an exemption in Irish as we lived away for a number of years, but is currently studying honours Irish in her Leaving Cert cycle.   I know of a relative of mine living in Dublin that obtained some type of scholarship.. Any info would be appreciated.


----------

